
Apply HN: Testable, the social way to study for standardized tests - sluzorz
Testable is an iPhone game that plays like QuizUp and Trivia Crack but is built to help make studying for standardized exams more fun (like the SAT).<p>Traditional methods like tutors and books are either outdated or too expensive. Testable helps bridge that gap with gameplay and providing all of it&#x27;s content for free. It even adapts to each student&#x27;s needs and targets weak points.<p>The revenue comes from teachers, schools and prep centers where our dashboard can help influence their classes through data and their own content. Our hope is that students find the game intriguing outside of the classroom so that teachers don&#x27;t need to spend valuable time doing evaluations.<p>Our game is out in the App Store for anyone to try out. At the moment, it only serves SAT content (more tests to come soon).<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;testable&#x2F;id980802068?mt=8
======
ryporter
What led you to decide to make the app social? The competitive nature of
challenging your friends seems like it would often poorly. (I recall a lot of
jealousy when I was in school.) Would your product also be effective in
"single-player" mode? Or, maybe you could structure it so that the child is
competing with themselves (i.e., trying to best their prior scores).

~~~
sluzorz
So the app is social because of it's matchmaking mode. You're right about the
jealousy part and we decided that it's more beneficial to be playing against a
national pool. Amongst high schoolers, we found that students consistently
play more because they want to win (or alleviate the pain of losing).

Single player was an idea of ours, but there are a bunch of apps out there
like that already. Once our new version comes out (that contains our weekly
leaderboard challenges), we might revisit that idea. Some of those challenges
include beating your last week's accuracy, etc. ;)

~~~
ryporter
Playing against a national pool is a great idea. That alleviates my concerns
about jealousy.

I play chess online, using a mode where the site will automatically match me
up with another player of similar strength. It's a lot of fun, because almost
all of my games are competitive. It seems like it should be easy for you to
have some sort of rating system for matching up players, and ratings are also
a great way to track your own personal progress. What are your plans along
these lines?

~~~
sluzorz
We actually keep track of everything behind each question you answer. Topics,
time, etc. Every game actually adapts to both players' weaknesses. We can
actually sway games through this.

------
sluzorz
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/testable/id980802068?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/testable/id980802068?mt=8)

